
Ask HN: Any good books,videos or other resources on da Vinci's work,routine&life - pawanpe
Looking for resources that gives some in-depth knowledge on Leonardo da vinci&#x27;s work style, routine he might have followed and about important aspects of his life. Thank You!
======
auslegung
Walter Isaacson’s new bio on da Vinci should be a good resource. I haven’t
read it but I respect Isaacson and plan to read it soon.

Though not about da Vinci, the memoirs of Benvenuto Cellini might interest
you. 16th century renaissance man, most know as a silversmith but intensely
fascinating in all regards.

~~~
pawanpe
Thank you!

